

Be – directory and environment management for collaborative creative projects - mottosso
https://github.com/mottosso/be

======
mottosso
This is a project I've been developing for the past few days based on a few
months of research in visual effects pipeline development, and would be
interested in hearing of your impression of it before development goes too far
(in a possibly wrong direction).

And I'll stick around to happily answer any questions. :)

